# first time.. grow setup



## Bleek187

so heres what i got.. and remember that i have no idea what im doing.. just did a lot of reading and went with it.. 
     Ive got my plants growing in rockwool cubes. started with 1.5"X1.5".. transplanted them into the 4"X4" cubes.. i have a 5gal bucket i keep the water N with a pump that feeds them 2 times a day for 15m.. the water drains back into the bucket so i never hafta mess with it.. i have them growing under 1 Maxlite 25w = 100w compact incandescent fluorescent, Daylight, Spiral light.. whatever all that good stuff means.. for buding, when i get to that, i have the same type of bulb except its a Warm white.. 1800Lumens/25w..  i have the light set for 18h on and 5h off with 1h of light in the middle of the dark time.. I also have the walls lined with mylar..
     im using General Hydroponics FloraMicro/ FloraGro/ FloraBloom advanced nutrient system.. when my plants were about 2 weeks or so old i started feeding them the nutrients.. i gave them half of what it said on the bottle for "vegetative growth stage.. when they were about a month old i started giving them full strength nutrients.. i realized they were geting 2 much when they started turning yellow and brown on the leaves.. i cut it back in half and they are doing much better now.. 
     both of my plants are about 7 weeks old now.. one of them is 13" tall.. the other is 6".. they were both just random seeds from some reg so maby thats why one is so tall and the other so small.. i decided to just use reg seeds for my first grow being as how i dont really know what im doing and would rather get it down good b4 i try to grow something of quality.. i also decided to try what ive seen from someone else on here as far cloning.. i got a tupperware tub and glued some air stones to the bottom.. i drilld some 1/2" holes and slid in some 2" strips of 1/2" hose.. so in a few more weeks im gonna give that a try and hopefully get some nice clones..
     And that is pretty much my set up..


----------



## Bleek187

Pix


----------



## Bleek187

pix


----------



## Bleek187

so lemme know what U guys think.. and your advice.. thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*OK your plants are stretched a bit and that can be due to lack of light and the light not being close enough. You should have atleast 3,000 to 5,000 lumens per square foot of growing space during veg. If you go down to the light section there is a post that will help you calculate the lumens you have per square foot.   Your also gonna need more lighting when it comes time for flower. Other than that your babies are looking great. Here is some GREEN MOJO for the babies.  *


----------



## hgih

i think you wanna get rid of that felt and use mylar or panda film you increase your chance of mold with that felt and i think you should just use straight 18/6 i beleive your stressing them out with that hour of light during there dark cycle


----------



## Bleek187

yea thats prolly a good idea about the felt.. ill change that to mylar tonight.. and i read somewhere that the hour of light during the dark cycle would produce more females.. just what i read somewhere so i have no idea how true that is..     Also i added another 1800L bulb so i doubled the light they are geting now


----------



## Bleek187

ok i switchd out tha felt for the mylar and i like it alot better already.. didnt realize how much brighter it would be with mylar on the bottom like that.. i also added the extra 1800L light so.. these pix arnt that great but heres the update pix


----------



## Bleek187

ok so.. i took a cliping from one of my plants.. the plant was 7w old when i took the cliping.. i cut off a cliping about 4" long not including the leaf.. i then put it in a cup of water and cut a 45 degree angle on the end while underwater... i dipd it in some rooting gel and stuck it in the bubble cloner i made.. the next day i looked at the clone and it was laid over and looking dead so i put a dome over it and spreayd the inside of the dome.. that was yesterday.. so today when i looked at it.. the clone has stood back up and while the leaves are still drooping it looks ALOT better than it did yesterday..

here are some pix


----------



## Hick

> i read somewhere that the hour of light during the dark cycle would produce more females.. just what i read somewhere so i have no idea how true that is.


..WoW!!..interupting the light cycle will induce hermies...not females. 
I think someone else posted, reading that _non-sense_ in HT.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> ok so.. i took a cliping from one of my plants.. the plant was 7w old when i took the cliping.. i cut off a cliping about 4" long not including the leaf.. i then put it in a cup of water and cut a 45 degree angle on the end while underwater... i dipd it in some rooting gel and stuck it in the bubble cloner i made.. the next day i looked at the clone and it was laid over and looking dead so i put a dome over it and spreayd the inside of the dome.. that was yesterday.. so today when i looked at it.. the clone has stood back up and while the leaves are still drooping it looks ALOT better than it did yesterday..
> 
> here are some pix


Try putting it in the dark for an hour or so, seems to help.


----------



## Bleek187

Hick said:
			
		

> ..WoW!!..interupting the light cycle will induce hermies...not females.
> I think someone else posted, reading that _non-sense_ in HT.


yea im not exactly sure where i got that from.. it was ether on here somewhere or some "how to" grow site.. sence then i changed the lights to 24h a day... if anyone knows tho... plz lemme know if 24h  is better worse or not any dif than 18/6........   thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thats interupting the light cycle during the dark period of flower that induces hermies. I meant put your clone in the dark for an hour when it starts to die. In about an hour your leaves will be standing again then put her back under 24 hour lighting.


----------



## Hick

bleek...I'm with the 24/0 school. It works best for me. There are those that believe plants "need" a dark period, which is "reasonable". I simply am not one of them. 
I run flo's on 24/0 but prefer a short dark period with HID's, more for the bulb and ballasts benefit.


----------



## Bleek187

yea i have them on 24/0 now.. i figured if there in Veg theres really no point in a dark cycle.. and honestly sence switching to 24/0 i think the plants have grown alot more.. maby not taller but they filld out alot more for sure..
   so my plants are almosst 8w old now... and i have been reading alot about sexing.. i know that the only way to be sure is to bud them or clones of them but... ive seen alot of things about how they can show there sex while still in veg... but i really dont see any of the signs of ether M or F... just wondering if that is Bullshizzle or what?


----------



## hgih

it'll eventualy show you the sex in veg after some time depends on the strain


----------



## Hick

IME, around week 6-8 and at the 4th or 5th node, to see the first indications of preflowers. Preflowers can be tricky...for even the experienced eye, to "definately" determine their sex.
 If there is 'any' doubt, a few days of 12's will determine for sure.


----------



## Bleek187

alright.. heres where im at now... both my plants are about to turn 8w old... i have been looking at them alot to see if i can tell the sex and from what ive gatherd from here.. i think they both may be F.. hopefully =)   i have taken a clone from both plants now... so now im trying to figure out how i want to do this.. i was thinking about taking 2 clones from each plant and just flowering both of the mothers to get some product.. then i would have clones from both plants already 8ws old and ready to flower when the other ones got done.. BUT.. now im thinking about flowering the 2 clones first.. because if one is a M and one is a F i dont want to have 2 M clones when i could have had 4 F... if that makes any sence at all... 

so basicly my question is this... i took a clone of one plant 6 days ago.. the other plant i took a clone of 2 days ago.. they are both doing pretty good but arnt rooting yet.. and what im wondering is when can i flower them to find out the sex?  do i need to wate till a perticular age or can i go ahead and do it now? id like to do this ASAP so i can get to the good stuff...

OH and thanks everybody for all the advice.. you guys have helpd me out ALOT


----------



## Bleek187

New pix


----------



## Hick

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> alright.. heres where im at now... both my plants are about to turn 8w old... i have been looking at them alot to see if i can tell the sex and from what ive gatherd from here.. i think they both may be F.. hopefully =)   i have taken a clone from both plants now... so now im trying to figure out how i want to do this.. i was thinking about taking 2 clones from each plant and just flowering both of the mothers to get some product.. then i would have clones from both plants already 8ws old and ready to flower when the other ones got done.. BUT.. now im thinking about flowering the 2 clones first.. because if one is a M and one is a F i dont want to have 2 M clones when i could have had 4 F... if that makes any sence at all...
> 
> so basicly my question is this... i took a clone of one plant 6 days ago.. the other plant i took a clone of 2 days ago.. they are both doing pretty good but arnt rooting yet.. and what im wondering is when can i flower them to find out the sex?  do i need to wate till a perticular age or can i go ahead and do it now? id like to do this ASAP so i can get to the good stuff...
> 
> OH and thanks everybody for all the advice.. you guys have helpd me out ALOT


I see alternate nodes on at least one of the cuttings, and I "believe" I see them on at least one of the plants. "I" would flower the plants as soon as I was convinced that the cuts will survive. I would probably, also take another cutting or two from the lower branches within the next cpl of weeks. Haveing an extra clone around to flower, while one grows out to be a donor, is nice to have..


----------



## Bleek187

good idea.. question.. i understand what alternating nodes are.. but what does that mean? is it ready to flower once it has alternating nodes or what?


----------



## Bleek187

allllllright... well i started to flower the clones.. they have been flowering for 5 days now.. they are very little and i really hope that ill be able to tell sex from them.. my other plants are geting kinda big and ready to be flowerd.. one of my clones has really taken off with the rooting.. the other has just begun to root.. the one that is doing really good has been in the cloner for 2 weeks 2marow... the other one has been in the cloner for 1 week and 2 days..

im hoping i can tell sex in the next 2 weeks so i can move my plants to the bud room, take 4 clones.. let the clones grow while the others bud... and when they get done flowering.. i will germinate my Purple Haze seeds and get them going while the batch of clones is in the bud room..

thats all i have for now... Heres a few pix


----------



## Bleek187

heres where im at.. i put the plants into flowering on 3/24   i also took 4 clones, 2 from each plant, on 3/24... i have the clones in the bubbler and a dome over them.. the light is about 2 foot away... the plants are on 12/12 and i switchd the Nuts to the flowering mix... i also started germinating my Haze seeds... so in a few weeks i should see some buds... CANT WATE... got a few pix of how i switchd up the grow closet for flowering


----------



## Bleek187

by the way these 2 plants have been in veg for 9 and a half weeks now and are pretty big.. so i topd them hoping that they would stop growing tall


----------



## Bleek187

ite.. my pants are 3 weeks into flowering now... one of them was a dude so i had to kill him... the other one is flowering pretty nice.. looks and smells great.. HUGE 2... my clones are 3 weeks old also and just started to take off.. i started giving them nutes about 2 weeks after i took them... there lookn great now..


----------



## Dizoelio

Nice setup.  Just remember roots hate lights, if that bin is clear like that you might want to wrap it with some tape or something.   Good looking system


----------



## Bleek187

thanks Dizoelio.. yea i have a peace of cloth wrapd around it.. i think im going to sprey paint it black tho cuz im tired of keeping that cloth on it.. and i cant find any real reason to keep it clear..


----------



## Jbong

Hey just wonering how long you are going to keep the clones in the bubble cloner? I think you could have planted them a while ago. Also you might want to move your light closer than 2ft. Looking good!


----------



## Bleek187

yea the lights... i just move them up for the pix.. they actualy stay rite above the plants.. i try to keep them very close to keep the plants from growing tall... the one that i am budding now i had to use strings and stuff to hold it down and bend it all over tha place.. it was only about 2ft short of the top of my closet when i started budding it.. so now its taking up 2 much space.. but U live and U lurn rite... the new plants are alot shorter than my first one was at the same age so its lookn pretty good so far

the clones i plan on keeping in the bubbler all the way thru veg (another 4 weeks)  and then all the way thu flowering also (another 8 weeks)
im gonna make another bubbler to take clones from these plants b4 i bud them and just keep doing it over and over...  i donno how well its gonna work to leave them in this bubbler.. but im gonna try it anyway seeing as how i really dont have space for a bigger container...  the tub only holds 2gals of watter... i change the water ever week.. new water, new nutes.... when i go into budding i might change it more often.. maby 2ce a week.. not sure yet... 

This is my first time ever growing anything.. my friend gave me some seeds and said "U should grow that stuff" so i looked online and made a lil set up.. so i love geting any advice...


----------



## Bleek187

Pic of the lights.. about 1-3" away from tha plants at all times


----------



## Jbong

Sounds interesting, I will certainly be watching your grow to see how the bubbler works out all the way through.


----------



## Bleek187

5 Weeks old.. they drink about 2gal of water every week now.. i also topd them like a week ago.. but i didnt cut the whole shoot off.. i left about 10% of it... seen it done that way somewhere and figured id try it..


----------



## Gods Advocate

wow. looking good. what did you use to cover that bin so that light wouldnt get to the roots? How much money did it cost you to set up that bubble cloner?


----------



## Bleek187

the tupperware was about 10 bucks... tha air stones i guess about 15 or so... and the pump was like 14 so about 50 bucks in all id say.... and i just put some felt i had layn around on it 2 keep the light from getn to it... put mylar on the top to reflect light..  im maken another one now.. just bought some blue tupperware this time insted of clear


----------



## Bleek187

yea ive seen them on a few web pages and in the local hydroponics shop.. but i want to grow from clone all the way thru harvest in mine so i just built it to my needs


----------



## Bleek187

heres the plant i have in flowering at week 5.. the buds arnt that big but im using fluros.. the pix are crapy but the best i could get with my phone.. also the pix are of buds from lower parts of the plant.. the upper parts of the plant have bigger buds.. U cant see but on the buds and leaves there are a ton of cristals.. its looking pretty good for bagseed...


----------



## Bleek187

also fri night i was pretty drunk and had no bud so i picked a few of the smaller buds and smoked um.. wow they had me blisterd.. cant wate till its done


----------



## shuggy4105

how high do you fill the water to on the bubbler, and how many gals can you grow at one time?
will you flower in the bubbler too? Will that be big enough for four ladies roots, all the way to harvest?how often do you change the water?
i ask as i have all the equiptment to build one, as i have a few aquariums.
i`d like to give it a shot.......any chance of taking me through the process of manufacture?
cheers,:bump:   Shuggy


----------



## Bleek187

when U cut clones and stick them in.. U fill the bubbler so its a few inches below the bottom of the clone.. U dont want it in the water just kinda close.. U can stick as many in there as U want.. U could pop 209823082 holes in the top and clone that many if U want.. it will work great to root them if U want to transplant them later.. i only did 4 cuz i plan on doing the entire grow in it.. i am gonna flower these 2 plants in the bubbler.. not sure how great its gonna work but we will find out.. the 2 plants i have in there now are 6 weeks old.. they are big but it still holes 2gals of water so no prob with space so far.. hopefully it will be big enough all the way thru harvest.. for the first 4 weeks i changed the water 1 time a week.. for the past 2 weeks i havent changed the water but just added a gal 2 times a week.. the 2 plants now will **** the bubbler dry in about 4 days.. 

  Ok so here is how i did it.. first i found some glue that would work good for being underwater all tha time... i scrachd up the place on the bottom of the tupperware where i glued tha rocks.. Then i glued the air stones to the tupperware... next i drilld 4  1/2" holes in the top of the tupperware..  i cut like 2" sections of 1/2" air hose and stuck them into the 1/2" holes.. then in the side of the top i cut a strip wide enough for the air hose to fit thru.. i cut this section out so when i take the top off for whatever reason.. i dont have to deal with the air hoses being in the way.. and thats pretty much it.. i also cut out a peace of mylar and taped it to the lid so it would reflect light..


----------



## Bleek187

Week 6 Veg.


----------



## Gods Advocate

wow. been following. looks good. how many clones are in that? do they all have pretty substantial root mass?


----------



## Bleek187

thats just the 2 clones i took... well... i had 2 plants.. took 2 of each.. one was a dude so i got rid of the other 2 clones... all tha roots U see in tha pic are from both plants... the just kinda got all tangled up togather.. when i look at the roots from these 2 clones and the roots from the mother (in a 4X4" rockwool cube)  its rediculous how much more root mass it is.. gotta be more than 3 times the amount on each plant.. and they are eating WAY more water than the mother ever did thru veg and flower.. i cant wate to flower in this bubbler and see what happens


----------



## Bleek187

Week 7 Veg.


----------



## Sin inc

hey your looking good keep it up


----------



## shuggy4105

lookin good man, how long you going to veg for?


----------



## Bleek187

im gonna veg for one more week.. they will be 2 months old.. in one more week my plant thats flowering will have been flowering for 2 months.. so ima pull it outa tha flowering room and put those 2 in


----------



## shuggy4105

how do the couple you have in flower look, any pics after 2 months flower?


----------



## Bleek187

i only have one in flower.. but its lookn really good... i do have some pix i just took.. but there on a digital camera.. my phone doesnt really take good enough pix of the buds to put on here.. 2 fuzzy.. so ima dl tha pix on another computer and put um on here sometime this week.. **** smells GREAT 2


----------



## moneyman

gJ


----------



## Bleek187

so im about to harvest this plant and i was wondering.. should i do like a 48h dark period? no water? what .. this will be my first plant from start to finish and i have no idea how to finish the flowering process


----------



## shuggy4105

only water for the last 2 weeks, flush b4 hand.some ppl do a 48-72hr dark period, maybe someone else can jump in and give you some tips for finnishing.


----------



## allglad

Boy this is a nice series.  I sure hope my bubbles work as well.  I am go'n with coconut pots hold'n 4" rockwool though.

Do any of you agree with not using rockwool or such?


----------



## Bleek187

i used rockwool to get my plant started.. then when i took clones i just used tha bubbler.. no need for rockwool anymore..
     so i chopd my baby down yesterday.. cut all the buds off and started leting them dry.. not sure exactly how to dry them.. i figured id just set them out somewhere for about a week with a fan blowing on them?? donno.. but i got a few pix... i weighd the bud and its all still wet but its close to 2 OZs so.. im pretty happy with that..


----------



## Gods Advocate

how tall was the plant when you cut it? only 2 ozs? danggg. were you expecting more?


----------



## Bleek187

it was prolly like 4 and a half foot tall... i really wasnt expecting more due to tha fact that all i had on it was 2 fluros... i really cant use more light in the lil space i have... i was expecting about a Oz  so.. lil better than i thought.. the buds are really nice but small.. i have 2 other clones that are going into flowering now.. they are 2 months old.. so i guess ima flower them for 2 months.. but i took more clones and started them also.. im gonna grow them for 2 weeks then flower them.. see what happens with that.. not gonna top them.. just try for one big top bud..  i donno if thats a great idea or not but hey.. just my thoughts... lemme know what U ppl think


----------



## Bleek187

ok so i made some upgrades to my grow room.. i pulld out all tha stuff and redid it.. i took out the bottom shelf so i would have more room.. my bubblers sit on the floor now.. i did mylar from the top of tha bubbler up.. i got black plastic to separate the veg room from tha flower room.. i used velcro to make the plastic door so i can open it easy and shut out all the light when closed.. i taped mylar on the back of the plastic door to make all 4 sides reflect light.. i kinda ran out of mylar so i couldnt finish the veg section of the walls.. i also put up a big peace of plastic over the door hole with velcro to hold it closed.. this blocks all tha light when the doors are closed.. so if you go in the room with the lights off or whatever U wont see a glow from under/over/the sides and the middle of the doors.. 

 Here is some pix


----------



## Bleek187

Lol. *** was I doing


----------



## shuggy4105

Go for the HID lighting mate, you won't regret it. Providing you find the right space to grow in


----------



## shuggy4105

Actually the space you're using looks perfect.


----------



## Bleek187

This was years ago. I run 3 1000w hps now.


----------



## shuggy4105

Sorry buddy missed the dates there. Just trying to help


----------



## 000StankDank000

Gotta start somewhere. It kills me when someone comes hear all excited about the bag seed CFL grow in a shoebox and they get their hearts crushed by other members . We all gotta start some how


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Stank, IMO, it is far far worse to let someone put in 4 months or so of work to only end up with a fraction of an ounce for all their time, trouble and expense.  Unfortunately, this growing is not an inexpensive hobby and it is better for those just starting out to understand this.  It is like wanting to be a Nascar driver, but all you have is an old Yugo, a professional photographer with a disposable camera, etc, etc....some things just take money.  Ca nnabis cultivation is one of them.  How unfair to let someone believe that they can get a decent harvest from a cardboard box, CFLs and bagseed.


----------

